# SCDSTWO SNES Emulator Beta soon



## Costello (Aug 26, 2010)

It isn't without pleasure that I announce you the near release of the *SNES Emulator* for Supercard DSTWO. The emulator makes use of the cart's onboard CPU to supposedly run games at full speed, but unfortunately still won't support games that embedded co-processor chips on their cartridge, such as the Super FX, rendering a few games incompatible (among which StarFox). 




To find out more about this beta version, which we unfortunately cannot release right now, stay tuned for a mini-review from GBAtemp reviewer lilsypha who will tell us her first impressions: does the emulator make the most of the onboard CPU? how is the compatibility? what features does it offer? The answer to all your questions in a few hours...

All we know for now, and this comes straight from the Supercard team: they will be releasing their final version as open source, in an effort to help third party developers to make better use of the Supercard DSTWO SDK.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 26, 2010)

Fiiiiinally, I've been waiting on this forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hell, I can take not being able to play SuperFX games, just being able to play some standard goodies like Super metroid, Link to the past and Super Mario All Stars + World with good speed and no graphical issues will be awesome.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the news, waiting....


----------



## Coto (Aug 26, 2010)

I bet we´re going to have a neat surprise!

The longer the wait, the more rewarding result!


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 26, 2010)

Zelda, here I come!
Gambatte, lilsypha


----------



## Matt140 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I guess releasing it as open source may allow the homebrew community to add support for embedded chips?


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 26, 2010)

well i just wanted hear something about it, since it was supposed to be released last month, anyways i hope someone can add a fix to get super fx chip games to work


----------



## I am r4ymond (Aug 26, 2010)

FINALLY. Now I can stop listening to people whine about the release of the SNES Emulator.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 26, 2010)

It's not like the games that make use of a SuperFX chip are that good, so this should turn out pretty well.

At least, if it can perfectly run Terranigma, I'll be happy.

(And I won't be here till I've finished it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DiZ420 (Aug 26, 2010)

SWEET!!!
nice site, thanks for keeping us informed!


----------



## pichon64 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just want to play *Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars* without any issue. That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## JohnLoco (Aug 26, 2010)

Splendid news, i will most probably get one one of these days. 
I can't get enough of the Jtag scene though


----------



## Xellos2099 (Aug 26, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Fiiiiinally, I've been waiting on this forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBH, was there Link to the past rerelease on gba?  3 in 1 can play it perfectly.


----------



## Pliskron (Aug 26, 2010)

Good now we can all start bitching about the movie player.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 26, 2010)

games not working

```
Mega Man X2 
Mega Man X3
Armored Trooper Votoms: The Battling Road 
Bike Daisuki! Hashiriya Kon - Rider's Spirits 
Final StretchÂÂ 
Lock-On / Super Air DiverÂÂÂÂ 
Michael Andretti's Indy Car ChallengeÂÂÂÂ 
PilotwingsÂÂ
Shutok? Battle '94: Keichii Tsuchiya Drift KingÂÂ
Shutok? Battle 2: Drift King Keichii Tsuchiya & Masaaki BandohÂÂ
Suzuka 8 HoursÂÂÂÂ
Super Air Diver 2ÂÂÂÂ 
Super Bases Loaded 2 / Super 3D BaseballÂÂÂÂ 
Super F1 Circus Gaiden 
Super Mario KartÂÂ 
Touge Densetsu: Saisoku BattleÂÂÂÂ
Ace o Nerae! 3D TennisÂÂÂÂ
Ballz 3DÂÂÂÂ
Dungeon MasterÂÂÂÂ
SD Gundam GXÂÂÂÂ
Top Gear 3000ÂÂÂÂ
Metal Combat: Falcon's RevengeÂÂÂÂ 
Daisenryaku Expert WWII: War in EuropeÂÂ
Derby Jockey 2ÂÂÂÂ
Dragon Ball Z: Hyper DimensionÂÂÂÂ 
Itoi Shigesato no Bass Tsuri No. 1ÂÂÂÂ 
J. League '96 Dream StadiumÂÂÂÂ 
Jikkyou Oshaberi ParodiusÂÂÂÂ
Jumpin' DerbyÂÂÂÂ
Kakinoki ShogiÂÂ 
Kirby Super StarÂÂ 
Kirby's Dream Land 3ÂÂ 
Marvelous: Mouhitotsu no Takarajima 
Masters New: Haruka Naru Augusta 3ÂÂ
PGA Tour '96ÂÂ 
Super Robot Taisen Gaiden: Mas? Kishin - The Lord Of ElementalÂÂÂÂ
Mini 4WD Shining Scorpion Let's & Go!!ÂÂ 
Pebble Beach no Hotou: New Tournament EditionÂÂÂÂ
PGA European TourÂÂÂÂ
Power Rangers Zeo: Battle RacersÂÂÂÂ
SD F-1 Grand PrixÂÂÂÂ
SD Gundam G NEXTÂÂ
Shin Shogi ClubÂÂÂÂ
Shogi SaikyouÂÂ 
Shogi Saikyou 2ÂÂ 
Super Bomberman Panic Bomber WorldÂÂ 
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven StarsÂÂ
Star Ocean
Street Fighter Alpha 2ÂÂ 
Dai Kaiju Monogatari 2 
Far East of Eden ZeroÂÂ 
Momotaro Dentetsu HappyÂÂÂÂ
Super Power League 4ÂÂ 
F1 ROC II: Race of Champions / Exhaust Heat IIÂÂÂÂ
Hayazashi Nidan Morita ShogiÂÂ 
Hayazashi Nidan Morita Shogi 2 
Star Fox / Starwing 
Stunt Race FXÂÂÂÂ 
VortexÂÂÂÂ
Dirt Racer 
Dirt Trax FXÂÂÂÂ
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's IslandÂÂ
Doom 
Winter Gold / FX Skiing
```


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2010)

That list shows pretty much all the games that require special chips to run, but I'm surprised that Pilotwings and Super Mario Kart were also on it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 26, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> That list shows pretty much all the games that require special chips to run, but I'm surprised that Pilotwings and Super Mario Kart were also on it.



lol Costello didn't want to break everyone heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just simply don't care


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 26, 2010)

the news is awesome, the list is not

i thought the whole point of extra RAM was to emulate the Super FX chip (or any other chip it has)? 
hopefully they'll get there further in the development


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 26, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> I just want to play *Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars* without any issue. That's what I'm waiting for.


I want this and Earthbound.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 26, 2010)

jakeyjake said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only Earthbound works


----------



## phoenixclaws (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm just glad that Earthbound works


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> the news is awesome, the list is not
> 
> i thought the whole point of extra RAM was to emulate the Super FX chip (or any other chip it has)?
> hopefully they'll get there further in the development



It requires more than just RAM to emulate the chips. They're probably just working on what's best to get "most" titles up and running by emulating the SNES first before emulating the special chips (which games require both).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 26, 2010)

a good majority of the games work so it shouldnt be a problem... if its emulator related then the issue will be fixed (we hope) but still there seems to be around 3 games on tht list


----------



## nl255 (Aug 26, 2010)

Any idea if the unpacked 96MB version of Star Ocean works?  I know the normal version requires SDD-1 emulation but someone made a hacked version that does not need any special chip support so that it would work on carts like the RetroZone SNES PowerPak.  Unfortunately, it might be too large to run on the DSTwo.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 26, 2010)

Great the only games I wanted to play don't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bull shit


----------



## PeregrinFig (Aug 26, 2010)

If Secret of Mana, Earthbound, Castlevania IV and the translated DQVI work, this will be perfect to me. Honestly, the only games on the incompatible list I would have even wanted to play were Kirby Super Star and Yoshi's Island, and there's Super Star Ultra and Super Mario Advance 3 for those. I'm so glad this is finally getting released soon, it feels like the wait has lasted forever.


----------



## murkurie (Aug 26, 2010)

as long as Zelda, and donkey kong work, I'll be fine with it


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 26, 2010)

Xellos2099 said:
			
		

> TBH, was there Link to the past rerelease on gba?  3 in 1 can play it perfectly.


The SNES release is better than the GBA release IMO.
That, and the GBA doesn't have the romhack Zelda Parallel Worlds, which is great.

If I'm not mistaken, F-zero and Mario Kart are mode-7 games, but they may be able to emulate them. They're not SuperFX.


----------



## 1Player (Aug 26, 2010)

just saw the list...most RPG works so I'm happy.

not being able to play Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars  
does bother me a little


----------



## Rydian (Aug 26, 2010)

Mario Kart uses the DSP-1 chip (as do a couple other titles).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Any idea if the unpacked 96MB version of Star Ocean works?  I know the normal version requires SDD-1 emulation but someone made a hacked version that does not need any special chip support so that it would work on carts like the RetroZone SNES PowerPak.  Unfortunately, it might be too large to run on the DSTwo.



When reading your post, I was thinking, "WTH? 96MB!?!", but checking online, it's 96Mb with the graphics decompressed (which is about 12MB). The DSTWO has 32MB built in, so, I'd assume it would fit, but that depends on how the SNES emulator works.


----------



## nl255 (Aug 26, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> nl255 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully the SNES emu won't refuse to run it because it detects it is a S-DD1 game even though the S-DD1 code is never called (but is still present in the ROM).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 26, 2010)

Special chip games that MIGHT run well in the future if speedhacks support is added:
Super Mario RPG

Games that definitely won't run well:
Yoshi's Island
Star Fox

Don't know about the other ones.
Super Mario RPG will never run fullspeed, but it could be fully playable with speedhacks.

Super Mario Kart uses DSP-1, most emulators support DSP-1 even if they don't support any other special chips, don't know about this emulator though.

- From experience with PocketSNES on the GP2X, which is very fast, and ran Super Mario RPG at 25-40FPS with speedhacks depending on the area you were in, but all other SuperFX games ran like shit. GP2X is dual core 240mhz, should be comparable to the SCDS2's 360mhz + the DS's internal 2x 67mhz.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is awesome.
I would be able to play Super Metroid and Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars on the go.

I need to purchase a SCDSTWO


----------



## indask8 (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't expect anything more than a near full speed compatibility for regular games and DSP-1 games.

With some luck, maybe the SA-1 games (Mario RPG, Kirby) will run as well as on PSP (playable but slowed down half speed).

Maybe the review's compatibility result will surprise us.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm thinking DSP-1 games may be playable provided you have frameskip.
I captured this screen on the DStwo's NDSGBA.




The background appears to be a mode-7 effect and it displays perfectly with no noticeable slowdown on the current frameskip.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2010)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> GP2X is dual core 240mhz, should be comparable to the *SCDS2's 360mhz + the DS's internal 2x 67mhz*.



The GP2X's dual core literally has no bottleneck between the cores because of them being on the came chip (not dual CPU, but dual core), whereas the DS and the DSTWO's CPUs have an extreme case of it. They couldn't do the job, and, they'd need to transfer data between each other in a 2-way link, and as far as we know, the only data able to be sent to the DSTWO is input via buttons and touchscreen (which can be done with about 8 bytes per frame, 240 bytes per second).

Plus, the DS does not have 2x 66Mhz CPUs. It has a 66Mhz ARM9, and a 33Mhz ARM7.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2010)

I read up on the DSP-1 chip, and I now understand why Super Mario Kart and Pilotwings won't work.



			
				RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I'm thinking DSP-1 games may be playable provided you have frameskip.
> I captured this screen on the DStwo's NDSGBA.
> 
> 
> ...



That is because the effect doesn't require any additional hardware/chips to produce it. Just like Mode 7 is native to the SNES via a single mode with a single alterable layer, the GBA can produce this effect via Mode 1 (that has 1 alterable background) or 2 (with 2 alterable backgrounds), and both systems do this at the scanline level.

The DSP-1 does not generate a Mode 7 effect, but it helps improve on it because it is used as a math coprocessor, capable of floating point and trigonometric calculations for 3D math algorithms. That is why I think games like F-Zero aren't listed as "not working", because they don't require the chip, but can still do Mode 7.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 26, 2010)

After such a long wait, I kind of expected support for on-board chips.

Oh well, as long as layers finally work right I can play some awesome games on the go.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2010)

It's sad, but understandable. The DSTWO doesn't have an FPU (floating point unit), which means that in order to even get the DSP-1 chip emulated, you'd have to handle emulating floating point calculations as well. Pretty sure that the compiler takes care of that, but expect that to be slow.


----------



## Covarr (Aug 26, 2010)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> GP2X is dual core 240mhz, should be comparable to the SCDS2's 360mhz + the DS's internal 2x 67mhz.


Clock speeds are hardly comparable. GP2X uses an ARM9 processor, whereas the SCDS2 uses a MIPS processor. There is a difference in RAM (I can't find how much RAM the SCDS2 has, but I bet it's not the same as the GP2X's 64MB, and probably at a different speed also).

All in all, there are so many significant differences between the two, it's impossible to make a straight comparison based on clock speed. SCDS2 could be faster or slower for SNES, but we can't really tell until the emulator comes out.

Hell, hardware aside, one emulator could be better optimized than the other. Just look at the state of SNES emulation on the PC: BSNES has ridiculous hardware requirements compared to SNES9x or ZSNES, but even among the two fast ones, they share pretty much no code, and aren't likely to have the same level of performance on a slow enough machine.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 26, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> games not working
> 
> ```
> Mega Man X2
> ...



My reaction



Spoiler


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t250429-dstwo-sfc-emulator-v1-0-beta

Just checked here, and from what lilsypha said, games with special chips do in fact run, but are slow as hell when use of those chips occur, to a point that they really do become unplayable. That at least says the chips are implemented imo, and that tweaks or recoding of them would help.

One thing I was just thinking about was the audio emulation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Nintend...nt_System#Audio

Now, I don't know how the SNES emulator handles the audio, but if it is doing it all on the DSTWO itself, then what if they were to move it to the NDS on the ARM7 side? The audio subsystem is said to be self-contained, in that it pretty much works independently from everything else, so if they did that, that would shave from processing time for other things. PocketSPC is an example of an SPC player on the NDS.

A problem though is whether or not the DSTWO is even capable of doing this kind of move. From what I can tell, the DSTWO is only capable of outputting in an image and audio format, and the receiving program on the DS side uses that information to display the image and play the audio. If the receiving program is not limited to just image and audio, but is actually programmable, then it might just work.


----------



## Lily (Aug 26, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Any idea if the unpacked 96MB version of Star Ocean works?  I know the normal version requires SDD-1 emulation but someone made a hacked version that does not need any special chip support so that it would work on carts like the RetroZone SNES PowerPak.  Unfortunately, it might be too large to run on the DSTwo.
> 
> I will test for you.
> 
> ...



Yes and yes. (If you mean Donkey Kong Country.)


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh no! pilot wings doesn't work?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> However with Secret of Mana there's some corruption on the initial name select screen where you can't read anything. I ended up naming my character 'A', lol. Game works fine after that.



The likely cause of that is because of the graphics mode the SNES uses, which is 512x(448/478) interlaced. Most early emulators had this problem as well.


----------



## 1Player (Aug 26, 2010)

nice review, lilsypha
looking forward to it, hopefully the supercard team fix some of those issues you mentioned before releasing it to the rest of us


----------



## Lily (Aug 26, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm aware, I forgot to include a high-res game in my initial testing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





More requests from IRC..

- Star Ocean (translated): Working, some crackle in the audio during the intro video. Spoken audio is so muffled it can barely be made out. Game appears to play fine. Wind sound effect after the opening video plays correctly, interestingly enough. One of the nicest most readable fonts in my testing so far.

Seiken Densetsu 3 (translated): Same text corruption during character select, and dialog text is all corrupted as well. Same problem as with Secret of Mana, for the same reason. Actual gameplay is ok.

7th Saga: Works great.

Metal Max Returns: Works great. Both (J) and translated.

Mystic Quest Legend: Works great.

Lufia: Works great.

Dragon Quest IV: Works great.


----------



## Lily (Aug 26, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Oh no! pilot wings doesn't work?



Not only does it work great, I just landed a perfect skydive


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't wait for this to be released! I've wanted it for sooo long.


----------



## sdragon21 (Aug 26, 2010)

@lilsypha

Would it be possible if you could test the following Fan & Retranslation Games:
Breath Of Fire 2 Retranslation
Treasure Of The Rudras 
Mystic Ark (Aeon Genesis Version)
FEDA: The Emblem Of Justie 
Slayers
Tactics Ogre

Thanks!!!


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 26, 2010)

This made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, now I'm getting a SCDS2! Looking forward for a review


----------



## rocketen (Aug 26, 2010)

Dissapointed that seiken densetsu 3 doesn't work correctly though I suppose high res support out of the box was a bit much to ask for.
Still, should be possible since the're supported on snes9x4d on dingux.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Aug 27, 2010)

Could you check if Fire Emblem: Monshou no Nazo, Fire Emblem: Seisen no Keifu, and Fire Emblem: Thracia 776 work? I'd greatly appreciate it, as I want those to work SO badly!


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 27, 2010)

I really really really can't wait for this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any hint at a release?  Would you expect within a month at most?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd love to know, ROMHACKS.

Super Demo World: The Legend Continues
Super Metroid Redesign
Legend of Zelda: Parallel Worlds

How does SNEmulDS handle these rom hacks?


----------



## wiiLike2Hacks (Aug 27, 2010)

Will this emu run on the iPlayer?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 27, 2010)

wiiLike2Hacks said:
			
		

> Will this emu run on the iPlayer?


No, it's designed for the DStwo.


----------



## default2k (Aug 27, 2010)

So im guessing this wont get ported to other flashcarts, right?
mmmm....
off topic someone should update the current genesis emu since its as buggy as SnesemulDS


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 27, 2010)

I too would love a genesis emu on dstwo, but we'll just have to wait until at least the sdk is out, then probably a while after then.  :'(

I want to play pocohantas!  lol.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 27, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> So im guessing this wont get ported to other flashcarts, right?
> mmmm....
> off topic someone should update the current genesis emu since its as buggy as SnesemulDS


There's no hope of it being ported really, since the program is designed to run on the DStwo's unique infrastructure.
You have other flashcarts with the integrated CPU like iPlayer and EX4DS, but they're not the same.
Also there's the fact that this new SNES emulator doesn't appear to be based on SNEmulDS at all, and as for jEnesisDS, well the guy who made that ended up using the emulator to make Sonic Classic Collection on the DS. jEnesisDS is as good as finished now.


----------



## murkurie (Aug 27, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> murkurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I wasn't excepting a reply, but thanks,


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 27, 2010)

Ogre Battle? Anyone tried it?


----------



## 9th_Sage (Aug 27, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Now, I don't know how the SNES emulator handles the audio, but if it is doing it all on the DSTWO itself, then what if they were to move it to the NDS on the ARM7 side? The audio subsystem is said to be self-contained, in that it pretty much works independently from everything else, so if they did that, that would shave from processing time for other things. PocketSPC is an example of an SPC player on the NDS.
> 
> A problem though is whether or not the DSTWO is even capable of doing this kind of move. From what I can tell, the DSTWO is only capable of outputting in an image and audio format, and the receiving program on the DS side uses that information to display the image and play the audio. If the receiving program is not limited to just image and audio, but is actually programmable, then it might just work.


Ah, now you've hit on something kind of interesting.  I'm no expert, I admit, but as I understand it, one of the reasons compatibility on current DS SNES emulators can be a bit spotty (and why some games have terrible weird audio glitches) is caused because the audio is usually done on the ARM7, and the rest done on the ARM9 and there's no perfect way to sync the SPU and CPU in the correct way (this is also evidenced by the tweaking of this 'sync' you can do in SnemulDS's ini file).  maybe there's a way to do it with the DSTwo, hard to say, but just wanted to throw that out there.  It probably *would* speed things up a bit were it possible.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 27, 2010)

Are the layer problems in Super Metroid gone?


----------



## Trulen (Aug 27, 2010)

Call me ignorant, but hasn't there been SNES emulation for a while?

I own a DSTWO, and only use it's DS functions.


But, what on earth does this emulator do that others don't?  It still can't play Secret of Mana correctly from what I've read here.  Which saddens me as it's my favorite game of all time!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 27, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> Call me ignorant, but hasn't there been SNES emulation for a while?
> 
> I own a DSTWO, and only use it's DS functions.
> 
> ...


It used the on-board processor to play SNES games at a smoother faster rate than the others. So if I am getting this. games won't look like crap like they do on the other emulator since they will have more power. Also it's no shock that some games don't work since they have a chipset that makes it hard for them to work on emulators like this.

If this one is good, just give them time to make it better.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Aug 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Trulen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The games can look better because the CPU has enough power to render it in software rather than doing the best it can with the DS's 2D hardware.  There's other benefits too of course, like support for games with special chips (even if not all of them run great).  The emulators out there right now really are damn impressive given what they've been able to on the DS, but the DSTwo's extra power certainly means the emulator can potentially be a lot better.


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 27, 2010)

I just am so excited to play earthbound without the layering issues.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 27, 2010)

Someone needs to implement a "Free Cheat" support if it is not added =P


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Someone needs to implement a "Free Cheat" support if it is not added =P


You could always use ZSNES's cheat search function, or...
http://www.datacrystal.org/wiki/Category:SNES_games
There's RAM maps for a couple games there.
7E+ADDR+XX = PAR code.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right! Ooo nice site too. I have a small database of cheats on my laptop when I was a bit younger. If the SNES emulator supports cheats (which I'm pretty sure it will), I'll probably make the few adjustments (if any) to carry them over.


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't think I would ever want to cheat on a snes game.  xD  Too classy for cheats.  

I don't know if anyone has posted this, but there's a closed beta for some of the forum members at SC.  =/

http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-6912-1-1.html

I don't know why they don't just release it as an open beta...

I wonder if it's allowed to beg those people in the closed beta to send us a copy.  It's not like there will be any anti-piracy codes to stop them from sharing it.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2010)

jakeyjake said:
			
		

> I don't know why they don't just release it as an open beta...Because most people don't know what a beta is.
> They'll find bugs, and thing the bugs will carry over to the release version and bitch to high hell about it and it'll get a bad reputation.
> First impressions are important when you're dealing with little kids.
> 
> QUOTE(Zetta_x @ Aug 27 2010, 02:31 PM) You're right! Ooo nice site too. I have a small database of cheats on my laptop when I was a bit younger. If the SNES emulator supports cheats (which I'm pretty sure it will), I'll probably make the few adjustments (if any) to carry them over.


I forgot about this, there's an SNES emulator cheat code pack (for bsnes), the files are in a plaintext format so you can open them with a text editor to view the addresses.
http://www.mightymo.net/downloads/walkthro...Code%20Pack.zip


----------



## I am r4ymond (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey guys. The closed beta SNES Emulator for the DSTWO is out to a few beta testers:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> List:
> PCrep
> blastar
> dudu.exe
> ...



Read the full topic here: http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-6912-1-1.html.

Also...there is a Request Thread that is just for SNES Games Testing. You can request which SNES game you want us beta testers to test. A few people on the list are testing SNES games. All you have to do is request and we'll try it right away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The SNES Games Request thread can be found here: http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-6920-1-1.html.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 28, 2010)

Just read that Games Testing thread in the SC forum and according to the results I'd say it's good enough for a first realease.

What I'd like to know is how the different screen/pixel sizes are handled? Is the screen cropped, scaled or stretched or whatever? Are there even different options?


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 28, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Just read that Games Testing thread in the SC forum and according to the results I'd say it's good enough for a first realease.
> 
> What I'd like to know is how the different screen/pixel sizes are handled? Is the screen cropped, scaled or stretched or whatever? Are there even different options?




I'd say the same thing.  If they are going for full compatibility before they release it though, I'd be kinda sad.  That could take months....


----------



## 9th_Sage (Aug 28, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Just read that Games Testing thread in the SC forum and according to the results I'd say it's good enough for a first realease.
> 
> What I'd like to know is how the different screen/pixel sizes are handled? Is the screen cropped, scaled or stretched or whatever? Are there even different options?


There's three or four options (one that resizes to fit the DS screen, then the other ones are various cropped ones).


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 28, 2010)

Do the standard/chipless games run without frameskip?


----------



## Covarr (Aug 29, 2010)

Depending on how it's handling scaling, we may see an influx of font hacks for various ROMs to make text more readable.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Aug 29, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Do the standard/chipless games run without frameskip?


I don't know how well anything at all runs, I don't have the beta sadly. (boy I'd love to test it out and put it through it's paces) Just relaying what I read here.  It sounds like a lot of stuff does to me...surprising that (apparently) Star Ocean runs pretty well.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 29, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> surprising that (apparently) Star Ocean runs pretty well.



It's the 96Mbit uncompressed version, as long as S-DD1 is no more involved, it's just a regular Snes game, a beautiful one, but still a regular game.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Aug 30, 2010)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> 9th_Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, well I thought they were saying it was the S-DD1 version since I didn't see them say that anywhere.  Anyway, at least that one works.


----------



## akfgpuppet (Aug 30, 2010)

Killer Instinct!


----------



## keine (Aug 30, 2010)

This *may* send me over the edge for buying one. Now if special chip games ran too, I'd buy two. I can wait.


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

as long as evo, breath of fire and uniracers run fine then i will be happy...


----------



## 1Player (Sep 1, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Just read that Games Testing thread in the SC forum and according to the results I'd say it's good enough for a first realease.
> 
> What I'd like to know is how the different screen/pixel sizes are handled? Is the screen cropped, scaled or stretched or whatever? Are there even different options?




the people testing the beta at the SC forum are just 13 year old kids who got the beta based on thread counts and spam...they don't really know what they are talking about
can't really expect good results from them..


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 1, 2010)

just wanna play super castlevania IV and Dracula X


----------



## deathking (Sep 1, 2010)

according to one dude on supercard forums it cant even save sram but needs all saves to be save states.






  i hope its just him not being able to use it not a flaw in its design
ive got a whole new micro sd card just waiting for snes


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2010)

If it's only one dude complaining, it's likely him.


----------



## 1Player (Sep 1, 2010)

Like I said thy're just 13 year old kids
they have no idea what they're talking about


----------



## deathking (Sep 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If it's only one dude complaining, it's likely him.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(1Player @ Sep 1 2010, 08:52 AM) Like I said thy're just 13 year old kids
> they have no idea what they're talking about



Lol cool
i was a bit worried about it but he probably has no clue where or how it saves the stuff.

I still dont get why they just dont compile a list of all the snes games or roms and test them alphabetically or make a wiki or online spread sheet.

Each letter other then S or T will probably have around 50 roms without duplicates and even less if only focusing on english roms so it is possible to test them all in a few hours and say working or not working instead of taking requests .


----------



## 9th_Sage (Sep 2, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> Each letter other then S or T will probably have around 50 roms without duplicates and even less if only focusing on english roms so it is possible to test them all in a few hours and say working or not working instead of taking requests .


The only thing is that (IMHO anyway) to really test the ROM properly you have to play it for more than just 1 or 2 minutes, which I think is what most people are doing.  I mean, that's ok, it just seems like tests that are more thorough would be more valuable.


----------



## deathking (Sep 5, 2010)

it seems the beta testers have stopped and the mod is angry with members there:


I dont have any ideia how to be a moderador in this forum near every release! all the tame is the same, a lot of imature people join in braging, bossing and etc, everytime, and i'm the only active moderator here! becouse all the other gave up becouse this, so im alone here in a crazy time, when if some one see something they dont like they start war!

you think i'm overreacting its becouse you have no ideia how anoying this kind of thing is!

I have to wast my time for playing games analysing reports to check if they proceed, when i should only be organizing the forum!

Im trying to keep this forum useble!  if it keep getting worse like it is getting, well, its better to close this forum for good and keep relasing thinks for gbatemp users!


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 5, 2010)

It's only a beta release so there will be some problems..Thanks for releasing the beta and Ill will be waiting for a full release..


----------

